# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Сознание Кришны в каждом городе и деревне >  «Слуга народа».

## Александр "NИ"

Уточню этот момент с самого начала, дабы прямо со «старта», не возникли не нужные «трения»: - «Никогда в этой жизни не был политическим фанатиком» (многие люди «в миру» очень «любят» эти темы). И, если и есть у меня опр. «фанатизм», то он относиться к максимально возможному (в моих пределах этих возможностей) осмотру жизни целиком; но, никак не деталям, вроде политики. Поэтому, речь, пойдёт, не совсем о политике… 
…И, в данном случае, думаю, Вы это заметите, исходя из нижеизложенного текста. 
Почему пишу это в «теме» -  *Сознание Кришны в каждом городе и деревне* - ? Вот и об этом, попробую «рассказать»… 

Начну с фильма… 
В 2015 году, вышел фильм-сериал – «Слуга народа». Где в главной роли, в роли президента Украины, снимался В. Зеленский; «выходец» из КВН и постоянный, многолетний участник команды «Квартал 95». 

Нынешний день…
На нынешний день – «реальный» президент Украины - Владимир Александрович Зеленский -  с 20 мая 2019 года. 

Два этих «события», фильм, кино 4-летней давности и реалии дней сегодняшних, это, по меньшей мере, выглядит, как некая _сюрреалистическая картина_!.. 

Поскольку к политике, я, «издавна»… отношусь крайне негативно (и даже с опр. отвращением), то, когда вышел данный фильм-сериал на экран в 2015 году, попросту, не смотрел его. Полагая, что совершенно ничего нового для себя там не увижу. В 2015 году, в частности, я был увлечён фильмами-сериалами – *Бог Махадэв, Сита и Рам*… И потому «делать такую резкую переориентацию» - не мог. 

Однако, «реальные» события, буквально последних дней, «навернули» мой «взгляд» - на – данный фильм-сериал. И вот, за два последних вечера, вместе с женой, просмотрели (пока) 10 серий этого фильма.

Кстати, его запретили к просмотру, читал (в интернете), в России…, вот, буквально с 22 мая. 
_На «местном» уровне (в квартире), например уже сегодня (хотя вчера ещё всё было нормально) не смог запустить данный фильм на ТВ (в комнате). Вероятно, в ТВ включено некое «обновление», которое и – заблокировало просмотр именно этого фильма-сериала. Он, не запускается ни через Ютуб, ни через браузер ТВ. Хотя все остальные видео, включаться без проблем. Видимо, телевизор (Самсунг), «российский» -)))… Извините пожалуйста за эту шутку… - она НЕ политическая! Когда случилось, то что случилось, меньше всего я в себе это относил к российскому БРАТСКОМУ народу! И, имея, Слава Богу, «незахламлённый (политикой) ум», мне его вполне хватало, чтобы понять, что… Словом, не будем в это углубляться. А то, и вправду «уйдём» в «глубокую политику», а это – НЕ тема моего поста.
Но, на кухне (в квартире), ТВ, «без автоматических обновлений» и потому – просмотр продолжили и сегодня (вечером)._ 

И вот, лишь за этих несколько дней, «обнаружил» для себя, что – фильм то – «стоящий» и талантливый!.. Не только показывающий «в деталях» - как и что…, происходит в «высших эшелонах власти» (в частности – украинской; хотя многие люди, +,-, всё это уже давно прекрасно знают и без этого кино), но, что более важно, показана САМА ИДЕЯ – как нужно!, как правильно!.. – должно быть…  

*И вот теперь, «ближе» подходим к теме этого поста: - А всё что ПРАВИЛЬНО – это и есть Сознание Кришны…, в каждом городе и деревне… и… - стране.* 

Ещё одни, весьма важный «постулат», «ведизма»…, «кришнаизма»… - *СЛУГА*. 

Эту «честь», посвящение, «заслуживают» не многие. Вот, в частности на форуме, «инициированных» с приставкой «Д.Д», вижу, не так уж много. Ибо быть, смиренным, осознанным, разумным, исполнительным – СЛУГОЙ – это…, «достижение духовное» на личном уровне. Ведь, многие люди, считают себя «господами»… Хотя с Т.З. БОГА – все – слуги! Все без исключения. И… чувствовать себя – истинным – слугой, в широчайшем спектре этого понятия, это, воистину – личное духовное достижение человека!

Так вот в фильме, на более «низком и примитивном» (разумеется в кавычках) уровне, показан этот же – ПРИНЦИП. Принцип – СЛУГИ. Где – истинная демократия (а не её фальшивый фантом), в преломлении «главы государства» (и его «команды»), в фильме, показана, почти идеально. 
Т.е. – народ – избирает себе СЛУГ!, для поточного правильного управления страной. Именно – СЛУГ – а не «господ»… крайне злоупотребляющих своим положением. 
Это и есть – истинная демократия; как – «идеал»… Во всяком случае, для – Кали-юги. 

Модель – «монархия», более свойственна, *«высшим эпохам», Двапара-юга, Трета-юга…* Ибо был – класс общества, который специально «взращивался», как таковой (начиная из свойств души, из прошлой реинкарнации, её «духовных достижений и высоты»), для – управления страной, странами, областями и районами… – КШАТРИИ. При – реальной поддержке, более высокого класса – БРАМИНЫ (душами, ещё более высокого порядка развития).

В Кали-югу, вот, была «создана» (так понимаю ещё в др. Греции) – демократия; как «идеал» общественного управления… И – фильм – замечателен тем, что в нём «показан» такой «идеал»… 

_И… - весь «сюрреализм» в том, что это из – фильма…, перешло в… - реальность! 
…Во всяком случае, что касается – президента… Президента страны, нынче – реального; а несколько лет тому назад, «главного героя» фильма!.._  

И вот; либо это очередной «замаскированный» под «светлость», ход – «тёмных сил»… Либо, в этом действительно, просматривается – *«рука» - Сознания Кришны…, и, «проекция» - «Золотого Вкрапления» в Век Кали…*, в частности, в стране – Украина.  

…И, если Владимиру Александровичу Зеленскому, «удастся» реализовать в реальную жизнь идеи фильма, то, многие хорошие, честные, порядочные люди, не только «вздохнут» от тирании… «господ», за 28 лет «независимости» Украины, но и воспрянут энтузиазмом - делать хорошие и правильные вещи – для людей и себя; - *это и есть – Сознание Кришны*, на… так сказать – «бытовом уровне жизни».  

_Однако – ВРЕМЯ – как всегда, «покажет истину»._

 :vanca calpa:

----------


## Андрон

> А всё что ПРАВИЛЬНО – это и есть Сознание Кришны…, в каждом городе и деревне… и… - стране.


То, что пытаются распространить по всем городам и деревням, - это "правильное" Сознание Кришны - учение...
Но, судя по приведенной Вами в соседней теме картинке, есть еще Истинное Сознание Кришны - несектантское:



> Вложение 17501





> СЛУГА. Эту «честь», посвящение, «заслуживают» не многие. Вот, в частности на форуме, «инициированных» с приставкой «Д.Д», вижу, не так уж много. Ибо быть, смиренным, осознанным, разумным, исполнительным – СЛУГОЙ – это…, «достижение духовное» на личном уровне. Ведь, многие люди, считают себя «господами»… Хотя с Т.З. БОГА – все – слуги! Все без исключения. И… чувствовать себя – истинным – слугой, в широчайшем спектре этого понятия, это, воистину – личное духовное достижение человека!


Да-да! Часто именующие себя "дас"/"даси" ведут себя как господа, а не как слуги...




> народ – избирает себе СЛУГ!, для поточного правильного управления страной. Именно – СЛУГ – а не «господ»… крайне злоупотребляющих своим положением. Это и есть – истинная демократия


К гуру это тоже относится...
Истинный Гуру должен быть слугой учеников, показывая всем пример служения:

"*Кто хочет между вами быть бОльшим, да будет вам слугою;
и кто хочет между вами быть первым, да будет вам рабом;
так как Сын Человеческий не для того пришел, чтобы Ему служили,
но чтобы послужить и отдать душу Свою для искупления многих*".
(Мф 20:26-28)

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Коммунисты пришли к власти в соседней Танзании. Они собрали срочное заседание конгресса, проходившее всю ночь, и на следующий день приняли закон о том, что гражданам страны запрещено иметь любую частную собственность. Вся собственность отныне национализирована, и все теперь будут платить ренту за ее использование. Прабхупада был вне себя от возмущения. Он сказал: Это мошенничество! Люди тяжело работали, зарабатывали деньги, покупали землю, культивировали ее, а теперь разбойничье правительство отбирает землю у них. Да они просто шакалы!

В этот время репортер Би-би-си брал интервью у Прабхупады:
- В чем заключается ваше послание?

Прабхупада ответил:
- Суть моего послания заключается том, что я собираюсь пнуть в лицо всем этим разбойникам, негодяям, ворам и вероломным политикам. Весь мир кишит этими разбойниками и ворами. Они крадут тяжело заработанные деньги у людей. Они отбирают у людей землю. Они высасывают из людей все соки! Они кровопийцы.

Прабхупада вел себя неистово. Он продолжил: - Истинный царь - защитник людей. Он следит за тем, чтобы все люди жили в достатке, имели вдоволь пищи и одежды, чтобы государство о них заботилось, защищало и обеспечивало медицинскими услугами. Царь чувствует себя ответственным, если кто-то умирает в молодом возрасте. Он чувствует себя виноватым. Если чей-то сын не переживает отца, царь несет личную ответственность. Нам нужен честный, порядочный и гармоничный правитель.

Прабхупада говорил о качествах царей, таких как Махараджа Юдхиштхира и Рама. Репортер Би-би-си задал следующий вопрос:
- Есть ли кто-то в мире, кто достоин стать таким царем нашей планеты?
В этот момент пленка на видеокассете закончилась, но репортер не знал этого. Прабхупада посмотрел на репортера, упер трость в землю и серьезно сказал:
- Да, это я.
Вот так прямо сказал. Он был достоин стать царем всего мира. Репортер был совершенно шокирован. Прабхупада понимал, что никто во всем мире не обладает достаточной квалификацией и что только один чистый преданный может сделать это.

ВЫ ПРИНЕСЛИ МНЕ ВАЙКУНТХУ. Святой нашего времени. Воспоминания о Шриле Прабхупаде. Том 1. Составитель Сиддханта Дас (Сид Хантер)




> его запретили к просмотру, читал (в интернете), в России…, вот, буквально с 22 мая.


Все если не большинство  фильмов с недавнего времени стали платными. Остались лишь трейлеры


Да, фильм "Слуга народа" где бедный школьный учитель истории становится президентом Украины, мирит ДНР и западные области, возрождает страну так, что она становится космической державой. привлекателен для зрителей, но это может быть просто рекламным, предвыборным ходом, а само название плагиатом. Например, папа римский именуется "раб рабов Божьих".

А фильм подобен атеистической или игнорирующей Бога песне, под которую начинается каждая серия: 

Я люблю свою страну.
Люблю свою жену.
Люблю свою собаку...

Так что не получится быть настоящим слугой народа. не став слугой Бога:

*ШБ 4.9.66*

Поразмыслив, царь Уттанапада решил, что Дхрува Махараджа вполне готов для того, чтобы принять на себя заботы о царстве. 
Заручившись согласием своих министров и видя любовь народа к его сыну, он возвел Дхруву на престол и сделал его повелителем всей планеты. 

_Комментарий_ Шрилы Прабхупады:  
Этот стих опровергает представления о том, что монархическая форма правления, существовавшая в минувшие века, была авторитарной. Из данного стиха явствует, что, будучи раджарши, царь Уттанапада, прежде чем возвести своего любимого сына Дхруву на трон повелителя планеты, посоветовался с министрами, принял во внимание мнение народа, а также лично удостоверился в том, что Дхрува обладает всеми необходимыми качествами.

Только после этого царь возвел его на престол и отдал в его руки бразды правления миром.  Когда миром правит вайшнав, подобный Дхруве Махарадже, счастье его подданных невозможно вообразить или описать словами. Даже теперь, если бы все люди обрели сознание Кришны, современное демократическое государство превратилось бы в рай на земле. Если бы все люди стали преданными Кришны, они избрали бы президентом человека, похожего на Дхруву Махараджу. Когда такой вайшнав возглавляет правительство, он разрешает все проблемы, созданные сатанинским правлением.

В наши дни молодежь в разных странах света горит желанием свергнуть правительство своей страны. Однако до тех пор, пока во главе государства не встанут люди, подобные Дхруве Махарадже, смена правительства ничего не даст народу, поскольку люди, жаждущие власти и готовые на все, чтобы ее добиться, никогда не будут заботиться о благополучии своих подданных. Такие люди думают только о том, как сохранить свое положение в обществе и высокие доходы. У них просто-напросто не остается времени на заботы о нуждах своих подданных.

_Лекция_ Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами:
Почему люди хотят занять положение в обществе, почему они хотят стать правителями не для того, чтобы заботиться о народе? Раньше кшатрии были людьми, у которых было единственное желание защищать. Они были счастливы когда они могли защитить кого-то. Шрила Прабхупада очень верно определяет, что современные кшатрии вместо того, чтобы заботиться о благосостоянии своих подданных думают только о том, чтобы сохранить своё положение в обществе и высокие доходы, а на заботу о подданных у них просто не остаётся времени. Они слишком заняты, чтобы награбить побольше для самого себя.

Если ты занят этим, то откуда у тебя время чтобы заботиться о народе? И в сущности такие недостатки демократической формы правления очевидны. Строго говоря иначе и быть не могло. Еще Сократ более 2000 лет назад критиковал демократическую форму правления. Он жил в первой демократии в Афинах и уже там видел к чему приводит эта демократия. Он видел, кто рвётся к власти, кто хочет завоевать власть -  люди честолюбивые и те, которые хотят злоупотребить властью. В то время этого хотел добиться Алкивиад - человек очень честолюбивый.

И Сократ говорил: - Куда мы придём? Если народ будет выбирать, то нечистоплотные правители желающие занять это положение будут обещать народу, играя на его низших инстинктах. Вместо того, что бы возвышать народ они будут просто потворствовать его низшим инстинктам, обещать людям что угодно и их будут за это избирать, а они потом будут смеяться над дураками, которые их избрали и пользоваться положением в своих корыстных целях

Что значит демократия? Это значит, что всё решается большинством голосов. Но кто в государстве составляет большинство? Ясно кто. Не нужно даже называть какие люди составляют большинство.
Более того,  в Ведах говориться, что на одного брахмана приходиться 100 кшатриев, на одного кшатрия приходится 1000-а вайшьев и на одного вайшью приходится 10.000 шудр. Соответственно можно понять, сколько шудр приходится на одного брахмана.

Если ноги будут голосовать, то ясно, что они изберут такие же ноги. Ноги никогда не будут голосовать за голову. Они играют на низших инстинктах и так как в низших инстинктах никогда недостатка не было и не будет, то этих людей избирают и, соответственно, начинается катавасия, которая сейчас происходит и все разводят руками: «Почему у нас всё так плохо?». 

А почему должно быть хорошо?

С другой стороны демократическая форма правления лучшая из всех худших. Потому что альтернативы практически нет. Альтернативы, описанной в этом стихе, когда царь воспитывал своего сына, а сын был дорог народу и когда царь видел, что у него есть все необходимые качества и потом шел советоваться с министрами… Такого просто не бывает сейчас. Альтернативой демократической форме правления является тирания, которая ещё хуже.

Поэтому даже Черчилль, большой демон, говорил: - Демократия ужасна, но, к сожалению, ничего лучше ещё никто не придумал. Он говорил: - Я ненавижу демократию, но ничего лучше у нас просто нет. Это факт - сейчас действительно нет ничего лучше и приходится довольствоваться этим. По крайней мере демократия это возможность наложить какие-то ограничения на злоупотребления. В чем суть демократии? Человек находится у власти ограниченный период времени и после этого он уже не может находится у власти потому что все знают чем всё это кончится – он совсем сорвётся с цепи.

По крайней мере три, четыре года каждый может удержаться в каком-то положении, но дальше его нужно менять. Это закон демократии, потому что иначе он совсем забудет всякие приличия.   Это печальная реальность, в которой мы с вами живём. Люди забыли, что такое власть и от Кого она исходит. Людей привлекает власть, но Кто является источником власти? Источником власти, в конечном счете, является Бог.  Кто наделяет властью тех, кто нами правит? Народ? Но кто наделяет народ властью?

В конечном счёте власть или могущество это одно из качеств Бога, а как мы знаем Бога зовут Кришна, что значит Всепревлекающий. И будучи качеством Бога, это качество очень привлекательно для человека, и люди рвутся к власти. Но они забывают о том, что если они получают власть, то по определению они должны быть представителями Бога, так как власть происходит от Бога. Каждый человек, который получает власть, должен осознавать то, что он является представителем Бога и вести себя соответствующим образом. Если я получил власть и злоупотребляю ей, то есть пользуюсь ей в своих интересах, то значит, я не достоин занимать это положение.

Это на самом деле образ действия демона*. Демонов привлекает богатство Кришны, энергия Кришны и они хотят воспользоваться ей в своих интересах. Они хотят присвоить себе богатство Кришны, красоту Кришны и как-то наслаждаться всем этим. Как Равана который присвоил Ситу и хотел наслаждаться. Он присвоил энергию Кришны и думал: «Сейчас я наслажусь». Чем всё кончилось мы все знаем. На самом деле демонов бесит когда кто-то им говорит: «Дорогой господин! На самом деле у все го того что ты хочешь присвоить уже есть повелитель. Уже есть Господин и  поклоняться нужно Ему». Демоны выходят из  себя.

Как в Хари-бхакти-судходайе - части Нарадия-пураны приводится с большими подробностями история про Прахлада Махараджа и Хираньякашипу. В этой истории подробно рассказан диалог между Прахладой и Хираньякашипу. Прахлад сказал: - Нужно поклоняться Вишну. И Хираньякашипу взвился до потолка и закричал: - Нет Вишну! Нет его! Я искал, посмотри какой я умный! Я такой умный и я не нашел! Если я не нашел, то как ты найдешь, глупый мальчишка? Ты живёшь в моём дворце, ты пользуешься моими богатствами и вместо того чтобы поклоняться мне ты хочешь поклоняться какому-то Вишну, которого не существует.

Он дал такое сравнение: «Ты подобен вороне которая свила себе гнездо на дереве манго и при этом летает на дерево ним и лакомится  его горьки плодами.» Вместо того, чтобы клевать и поклоняться манго. Ты живёшь за мой счёт,ты наслаждаешься  моими богатствами и вместо того, чтобы отплатить мне по достоинству, вместо тго чтобы поклоняться мне ты поклоняешься несуществующему Вишну.  Прахлада Махараджа улыбнулся на это и сказал: - Дорогой отец! Ты может и искал Вишну, но подумай для чего ты Его искал? Ты искал Его чтобы Его убить.

Мы все знаем что Хираньякашипу отправился на поиски Вишну, он искал Бога  чтобы уничтожить Его. Он сказал: - Я его не нашел, значит его нет. Прахлада Махарадж: - Если ты зажмуришься и будешь смотреть на этот мир, то что ты увидишь?  Точно также ты не можешь увидеть Вишну потому что ты зажмурился. Ты ослеплен блеском внешней энергии Бога и никогда не сможешь разглядеть Его.  И люди забывают о том простом факте что если они занимают какое-то положение , то они должны быть представителями Бога и вести себя соответствующим образом.

Как Кришна Сам говорит в 3-й главе Бхагавад-гиты са йат праманам куруте локас тад анувартате. Са йат праманам куруте – всё что делает великий человек становится праманой. Слово прамана на санскрите значит доказательство. Всё то, что делает великий человек, занимающий положение в обществе становится оправданием, примером подражания для всех остальных. Если диктатор курит Герцеговину Флор, то все остальные будут считать, что это само по себе доказательство, что так нужно делать.

Как в юриспруденции на случай недостатка, дырки в законе, есть прецедентное право – решение суда, которое уже свершилось. Точно также поступки великого человека имеют природу прецедентного права – всё то, что делает великий человек все остальные будут делать, оправдывая себя. Они будут  говорить: - Он делает, и я буду делать. Если он такой большой, то я тоже должен делать это.  Жираф большой ему видней.



На царя все смотрят, все смотрят на то, что он делает. На любого человека, который занимает какое-то пложение в обществе все смотрят и поэтому любой человек, занимающий это положение должен понимать это и должен стараться вести себя подобающим образом, должен подавать пример. Каково положение царя хорошо иллюстрируется на одной истории.  Однажды повелитель Персии наслышался о мудром советнике Акбара и решил сам проверить действительно ли Бирбал такой умный. И он послал посольство к Акбару и сказал: - Пошли мне своего министра. Пусть твой министр придёт ко мне ко двору, я хочу с ним побеседовать.

Акбар, который очень гордился своим министром, страшно обрадовался. Он подумал: «Теперь они поймут какие у меня министры и, соответственно, какой я на самом деле». И он снарядил огромное пышное посольство с Бирбалом во главе и они отправились на верблюдах и слонах в Персию. В конце концов они пришли ко двору персидского шаха, Бирбал зашел в тронную залу и увидел семь тронов вместо одного. Семь абсолютно одинаковых тронов, стоящих полукругом, на которых сидело абсолютно одинаково одетых семеро человек.

На всех семи были чалмы с драгоценными камнями, на всех семи были драгоценные одежды, все семь держали скипетр и булаву. Было совершенно не понятно кто есть кто. Телевизора и фотографии тогда не было, поэтому он не знал, как выглядит персидский шах и оказался в сложном положении. Тогда он внимательно оглядел этих семерых, сидящих на тронах и потом подошел к настоящему шаху, поклонился и сказал:  - Ваше величество, я прибыл от императора Акбара с посольством, пожалуйста, примите меня. У шаха отвисла челюсть.

Он сказал: - Дорогой Бирбал объясни, пожалуйста, как ты узнал кто из нас кто? Каким образом ты узнал меня?  Тот ответил: - Очень просто. Я посмотрел на всех и увидел, что шестеро из семи одинаково одетых смотрели на одного, а один смотрел в пространство. Все шестеро смотрели на вас Ваше Величество, а Вы смотрели в никуда. И я сразу понял – это Вы являетесь падишахом.   Смысл этого в том, что люди смотрят на человека, который занимает положение с открытым ртом, смотрят на то, что он делает, и поступают соответствующим образом. Поэтому человек, занимающий это место должен осознавать свою ответственность.

Как Шрила Прабхупада говорит о Дхруве Махарадже, что если бы правителем был человек с качествами Дхрувы Махараджа, то всё бы было хорошо. Человек, который занимает это место должен обладать очень возвышенными качествами. Тогда всё будет хорошо. Если он обладает этими качествами, то все будут счастливы. Всё очень  просто. Если он не обладает этими качествами – все будут несчастны.   Все будут смотреть на него, все будут подражать ему, все будут делать такие же глупости, которые делает он и  в конце концов все вместе дружно пойдут в ад. Все вместе взявшись за руки окажутся там и будут в одном котле вариться.  Это просто элементарная логика. На самом деле ведический царь на самом деле должен быть идеальным.  Как есть прекрасная история, что значит ведический царь.

История случилась давным-давно. Один из древних ведических царей в жаркий день отдыхал в манговой роще. Он сидел под манговым деревом, вокруг него были министры,  рядом сидела жена, он играл с ней в шахматы и она ему проигрывала. Поэтому, соответственно, царь находился в очень хорошем расположении духа.  У них был своего рода пикник – министры смотрели, болели за него…  И надо же было такому случится, что в тот же самый момент в этой же роще очутился какой-то бедняк, нищий. В те времена цари были достаточно демократичными и не огораживали свои манговые рощи колючей проволокой и кто угодно мог зайти в эту манговую рощу.

Этот нищий был очень голодным, он шел по этой роще и не знал, что царь сидит там. Он увидел спелые плоды и сразу же слюни потекли у него изо рта, и  он подумал: «Дай-ка я полакомлюсь этим манго». Он поднял камень, который лежал там и запустил его в манго. И то, что он хотел, случилось. Манго упало. Он впился в это манго, потек сок, но, к сожалению, он не проследил траекторию этого камня. Этот камень пролетел дальше и ударился прямо в чалму этого царя. Стражники с огромным гневом подлетели к этому человеку, который ел это манго, привели его туда и министр юстиции, который там был решил его осудить и собрал небольшой совет.

Они посоветовались  и решили: «Приговариваем к смерти негодяя такого. Он ударил по чалме нашего господина, чалма слетела. Слава Богу ничего не случилось с нашим царём. И министр подошел к государю и сказал: - Государь, преступление справедливо наказано. Мы покарали этого человека по заслугам и приговорили к смертной казни. Теперь твоё право одобрить этот приговор. Если ты одобришь,  мы тут же ему секир башка сделаем. Никаких проблем!

Царь сказал: - Приведите его ко мне.  Привели этого бледного несчастного с подтеками мангового сока, который дрожал и уже не рад был, что попал в эту историю.
Царь: - Куда ты бросал камень?
Нищий: - Я бросал камень в манговое дерево.
Царь: - А зачем ты его бросил?
Нищий: - Затем, чтобы сбить манго.
Царь: - И как, ты сбил манго?
Нищий: - Сбил манго. Манго упало
Царь: - И что ты сделал? Ты съел манго?
Нищий:  - Да, съел манго.

Царь повернулся к министру: - Сколько ему хватит этого манго? Сколько он будет сыт?
Министр: - Может быть, сутки на этом продержится
Царь: - Сейчас я объявлю свой приговор. Отныне каждый день из государственной казны до конца его дней этому человеку должно выдаваться достаточно денег, чтобы он безбедно жил до конца своих дней.

Все просто ахнули. Что же это за наказание такое? Как же это царь распорядился и что происходит? И никто ничего вообще не понял. Но царица подумала: «Наверное, царь сделал это, потому что у него хорошее настроение было. Потому что я ему проигрывала в шахматы». Как любой человек любит напрашиваться на комплименты, так и царица думала напроситься на комплимент. Все остальные молчали, все остальные просто приняли это решение царя, но она спросила у него: - Скажи пожалуйста, а почему ты принял это решение? Наверное, потому, что у тебя было хорошее настроение, да?

Царь: -  Нет. Скажи мне, пожалуйста, дерево чувствует?
Царица: - Нет, дерево не чувствует.
Царь: -  А скажи, пожалуйста, я чувствую, я осознаю? У меня есть сознание?
Царица: - Конечно. Ты являешься венцом творения. Ты стоишь на верхушке эволюционной лестнице по сравнению с деревьями.
Царь: -  То есть я более достоин, чем дерево?
Царица: - Ну конечно как можно сравнивать тебя и дерево?
Царь: -  Так не должен ли я доказать что я более достоин чем дерево?
Царица: - Ну конечно ты должен доказать что ты более достоин чем дерево.
Царь: -  Ну вот посмотри что случилось: этот человек запустил камнем в дерево, дерево дало ему плод, которого ему будет достаточно чтобы быть сытым сутки. Потом тот же камень попал в меня и так как я должен доказать что я достойнее дерева, то я должен обеспечить его всем необходимым до конца его дней.

Не правда ли логично?  Это на самом деле логика, которой должен пользоваться настоящий правитель. Но если сейчас такие правители? Есть ли сейчас люди, которые обладают такими качествами? Правитель это прежде всего качества. И как Шрила Прабхупада говорит: - Этим правителем должен быть вайшнав – то есть человек с качествами вайшнава.

Во времена Шрилы Прабхупады было осуждение на счёт вайшнавов, что вайшнавы трансцендентны, что они не брахманы, не вайшьи, не шудры. Ему его ученики пытались доказать, что на них варнашрама не распространяется.  И Шрила Прабхупада сказал: - Вайшнавы трансцендентны, но покажите мне этих вайшнавов. Где они, эти вайшнавы? Если вы вайшнавы, то почему вы падаете? Вайшнавы на самом деле не падают. Если вы вайшнавы, то почему вы падаете?

Иногда мы воспринимаем, что вайшнав это очередное упадхи – роль, которую человек играет в этом мире. Очередной костюм, который человек на себя напялил. Все люди в этом мире играют различные роли: мужа, жены, родственника, царя, христианина, мусульманина, религиозного человека, религиозного лидера, ещё кого-нибудь. Они прячутся за эти упадхи.  И иногда мы думаем, что вайшнав это очередная упадхи: - Я вайшнав, все остальные должны мне поклоняться. Все сейчас же должны меня избрать повелителем всего мира как Дхруву Махараджа.

Нет, вайшнав этот тот, кто проявляет качества вайшнава. И качества вайшнава это не просто какие-то произвольные качества, это – качества души. Это качества, которые имеет сама душа. Если у нас есть качества души, то тогда мы можем называться вайшнавами. Если мы действительно проявляем сострадание ко всем живым существам. Если мы милосердны, если мы смиренны, то только тогда мы можем называться вайшнавами. Если мы называемся вайшнавами чтобы гордиться этим, то тогда мы не вайшнавы – мы те же самые шудры. Даже ещё хуже.  Люди не замечают этого.

Они приходят в сознание Кришны, их привлекает Кришна, но они не замечают, что они как демоны привлекаются Кришной. Они хотят воспользоваться энергией Кришны, которая проявляется, в том числе и в сознании Кришны. Они хотят наслаждаться этой самой энергией. И как только я поймаю себя на этом, я должен схватить себя за горло и понять, что я делаю что-то не то.   На самом деле обычный демон, который просто наслаждается материальным миром он лучше чем преданный, который пытается наслаждаться или злоупотреблять ею для самого себя. Потому что тут он непосредственно покушается на энергию Кришны, тут мы знаем Кому всё принадлежит, а там, по крайней мере, иллюзия отделяет энергию от Кришны.

Поэтому смысл всего того, что мы делаем и должны делать – стать вайшнавами. И сколько их этих вайшнавов? Как всегда нас ставят в тупик: - Сколько у вас членов вашего Движения? И мы обычно говорим: - Миллиарды! Все живые существа в душе вайшнавы! Все живые существа слуги Бога!  На самом деле смысл всего этого и в том числе этих стихов чтобы мы могли стать вайшнавами, чтобы могли почувствовать привлекательность всего этого и поняли, что единственное чего я хочу это стать вайшнавом и значит, хочу развить эти качества и нет никаких препятствий для того, чтобы каждый человек мог развить в себе эти качества.

Эти качества уже есть - это естественные качества души. Единственное что нам нужно это искусственную, глупую, демоническую природу вырвать из своего сердца и действительно стать настоящим вайшнавом. И когда среди нас настоящие вайшнавы будут проявлять истинное смирение, истинное милосердие тогда все очень здорово будет.  Вайшнав никогда не должен гордиться, что он вайшнав. Вайшнав должен быть смиренным - это первое, это основное качество, это сварупа лакшана вайшнава. Сварупа лакшана это то, что он поклоняется Вишну с полным сердцем, всей душой, пока не обретёт этого качества – смирения.

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

> И, если Владимиру Александровичу Зеленскому, «удастся» реализовать в реальную жизнь идеи фильма, то, многие хорошие, честные, порядочные люди, не только «вздохнут» от тирании… «господ», за 28 лет «независимости» Украины, но и воспрянут энтузиазмом - делать хорошие и правильные вещи – для людей и себя


А что он может действительно сделать из планов Прабхупады?

*26 ноября 1976 года*
Записная книжка практически не используется, в ней только записана пара адресов. Но сегодня мне было нужно найти запись, сделанную Его Божественной Милостью 27 июня, когда мы были в Нью-Вриндаване. Из содержания этой записи было видно, что он мечтает создать в Индии управляемое монархом правительство в сознании Кришны, которое бы возглавила Индира Ганди и ее сын Санджая, хотя нам он никогда об этом не говорил. Есть поистине интересные моменты, на которые стоит обращать внимание. Некоторые записи трудно различить, однако ясно, что имеется в виду. 

1) Грант на иммиграцию для 500 иностранцев. 
2) Все члены парламента — инициированные брахманы. 
3) Санджая — король, Индира — королева-мать. 
4) Полностью запретить бойни животных. 
5) Проводить регулярное воспевание повсеместно. 
6) Мясо разрешить есть только дома. Не есть мясо в общественных местах. 
7) Наказывать за проституцию. 
8) Религиозные объединения только на основе «Бхагавад-гиты как она есть», остальные исключить. 
9) Во всех офисах должен проводиться киртан, по крайней мере, один — три раза в день    
10) Оказывать поддержку Сознанию Кришны повсюду в мире. 

Шрила Прабхупада — самый смелый человек, какого я когда-либо видел. У него такие далеко идущие планы, что даже невозможно представить, как их осуществить.
Если бы это были планы обычного человека, то можно было подумать, что это нереальные мечты. Однако он уже доказал, что по милости Кришны возможно и невозможное.

Трансцендентный дневник 5. Шаури дас Хари

----------


## Александр "NИ"

Да… Приведённые Вами примеры, для меня лично, давно не являются «откровениями». 
Если Вы верите в реинкарнацию (а полагаю, как минимум, все, кто на данном сайте, форуме – знают о реинкарнации, если даже не все верят), то я Вам «скажу», что с подобными идеями – правильной жизни – я…, уже родился в этом мире. И, задолго, в своей жизни (этой жизни), до Бхагавад-гиты, Прабхупады и Вед, «носил их» в своём, как говорят – сердце. И, всё что я видел в «реальной» этой жизни, всё, с чем сталкивался, далеко не один раз за мою жизнь… - приносило мне много сердечной боли. Потому что – НЕ правильно… всё… 
…Потому, когда начал «знакомиться» с Ведическими представлениями жизни (многие Ведические лекции, в том же Ютуб), лишь нашёл множество подтверждений, «правоты» своего сердца. 

Но…
Одно, существенное – «но», которое во мне «сложилось» относительно недавно – *КАЛИ-ЮГА*!.. 
В Кали-югу – всё… так… и «должно быть». А, «идеи моего сердца», как оказалось, просто не принадлежат Кали-юге… 

Спасибо Вам большое, за ваше старание, усидчивость и усердие в том, что Вы – описали здесь… 
 :vanca calpa:  
…Может быть для кого-то, подобное откровение, будет впервые… прочитано. 

В КАЛИ-ЮГЕ, множество «идей» из других, более благодатных эпох, просто – не приживаться.
…Глобальное СОЗНАНИЕ Кали-юги, по самой Небесной Механике, просто не допускает в этот мир (современный, современную Бхарата-варшу) «благодатную Энергетику»… В т.ч. – и души здесь «воплощающиеся», не обладают высокими качествами… 

Знаете, есть такой анекдот, в тему (образно показывающий, что сейчас здесь происходит):
_Корабль в океане. Пассажирский лайнер, начал тонуть.
Одна из женщин «лёгкого поведения», взмолилась: - Боже! Как же так? Ну ладно я… Я вела очень греховный образ жизни… Но, за что же должны пострадать все остальные люди на этом корабле?! И тут, БОГ ответил: - Я Вас («таких»), на этот корабль 5-ть лет собирал._
Так вот, в глобальном смысле, современная Бхарата-варша… и есть… подобный «корабль». Мало того; говорят, «плыть» («тонуть») ещё осталось около *427000 лет*, до завершения Кали-юги. 

Поэтому, весьма трудно ожидать, реализации в Кали-юге – ИДЕЙ и ОБРАЗОВ ЖИЗНИ, скажем - из эпохи Двапара-юга, тем более из Трета-юги. 

Потому, каких-то особых иллюзий, не питаю… 

Между тем, «хорошая идея»… Я не знаю чья она, и не притащена ли она «за уши»; я могу в это лишь, верить или не верить: - ИДЕЯ – «Золотого Вкрапления» в Веке Кали, которая якобы началась, начиная от воплощения (жизни):



> *Чайтанья Махапрабху* — основоположник гаудия-вайшнавской традиции индуизма, где он рассматривается как особое воплощение Радхи и Кришны в одном лице — Кришна в умонастроении Радхи, явившийся с целью постичь всю силу её любовной преданности к себе и дать всем людям чистую любовь к Богу. Википедия
> Родился: 18 февраля 1486 г., Набадвип, Индия
> Умер: 14 июня 1534 г., Пури, Индия
> Полное имя: Vishvambhar Mishra
> Супруг(а): Lakshmipriya (в браке до 1505 г.)
> Род деятельности: Санньяса
> Книги: Шикшаштака


*Кстати, что думают об этом сами – индийцы, как народ страны Индии?, не знаю…* 

Да. Конечно, фильм, это фильм… А – реальная жизнь, это… «другое»… 

…Весьма «трудно» ожидать от «демонов» Кали-юги – НЕ их природы жизни…

Конечно, почему нет?.. Я об этом и написал в самом начале (в 1-м сообщении здесь), что, вполне возможно, что – всё это… - просто «пиар-ход»; очередной… 
…Но, как «каждая нормальная душа», конечно же – хочется «верить»…, чтобы – хотя бы так…, по «Кали-южному» варианту и представлению («демократия-идеал») – «изменилась реальная жизнь», в… вот, конкретной, стране – Украина… 

В фильме, где-то по моему в конце 13 серии (если правильно сейчас помню по памяти) – хорошую речь «толкнул» «президент», герой ФИЛЬМА (!): - О – «хохлах» и украинцах… - так оно и есть, в «реальной жизни», в этой стране…, вот уже на протяжении нескольких десятилетий…
…И…, когда в реальной жизни, я например (в молодости), пробовал всему подобному сопротивляться (на своём уровне, разуметься), то… лишь кроме «шишек ссадин» (на душу свою) и «бело-воронности», ничего не «заслуживал»…; пока не узнал и не осознал – КАЛИ-ЮГА!... – здесь… «так» (как хотело моё сердце) – НЕ живут!.. А… как то «очень хитро»… по-хохлятски… И в – ФИЛЬМЕ - … «увидел» - саму эту модель!, жизни…, как бы в её сжатом виде…

Знаете, моя последняя работа (обычная, вот, бытовая, которая даёт моей семье и мне «хлеб насущный»), была мной выбрана, не в последнюю очередь (!) именно потому, что на ней НЕЧЕГО УКРАСТЬ!.. Т.е., что мне не нужно «быть», в этом отношении - «как все»… И Слава Богу, по Милости Бога  :vanca calpa: , работа хоть и не слишком высокооплачиваемая (и по своему не лёгкая), зато – ЧЕСТНАЯ! И – так… я хотел жить – всегда!... – ещё с юности. Поэтому в таких смыслах, мне бы очень подошли бы для жизни (в совр. мире), так называемые – развитые страны мира, например Германия… Т.е. – страны – где люди (в массе своей) – живут – честно и по закону. Но… «угораздило» родится… в этой… стране… - КАРМА, видимо...  
Поэтому, обладая от «природы» честным характером, конечно же – хотелось бы верить…, чтобы – хотя бы «по-Кали-южному», в этой стране… уже хоть не много «наладилась жизнь» - «по - правильному»!..     

Да-а!.. Без ВОЛИ БОГА и травинка не шелохнётся!
…Вариант – «куда» (в какую сторону) она шелохнётся «на этот раз»?
Вновь очередной замысел «демонов Кали-юги»? Вполне возможно…

Но, когда, «вытаскиваешь голову из религиозного песка»… -) Это «не моя» фраза. Это фраза Ф.Ницше, в его знаменитом: «Так говорил Заратустра» (по памяти): *Многие, не находя правды и справедливости в жизни, точно страусы, прячут свои головы в религиозный песок*. 
…Так вот, «вынув» голову из «религиозных тем» -), и, «взглянув» в очередной раз, чрез ФИЛЬМ, на «жизнь реальную»…, закралась надежда… Надежда, на…, хоть и «Кали-южную», но – относительную нормализацию жизни, в Украине… ГДЕ – ИДЕИ ФИЛЬМА и – реальный президент нынче (в фильме, как гл. герой фильма, а в реальности нынче – как и реальный президент), видятся… как некое «единое направление»… 
Но, конечно же – НА ВСЁ ВОЛЯ БОГА!...    
_______________________________




> Прабхупада говорил о качествах царей, таких как Махараджа Юдхиштхира и Рама. Репортер Би-би-си задал следующий вопрос:
> - Есть ли кто-то в мире, кто достоин стать таким царем нашей планеты?
> В этот момент пленка на видеокассете закончилась, но репортер не знал этого. Прабхупада посмотрел на репортера, упер трость в землю и серьезно сказал:
> - Да, это я.
> Вот так прямо сказал. Он был достоин стать царем всего мира. Репортер был совершенно шокирован. Прабхупада понимал, что никто во всем мире не обладает достаточной квалификацией и что только один чистый преданный может сделать это.


 Ну-у…, я конечно же, далеко не Прабхупада… И, опять-таки, Прабхупада говорил, о ПРИМЕРЕ каких ЦАРЕЙ?! 
- *РАМА* (АВАТАР ВИШНУ, уровень, чувствуете?!) – ЭПОХА – ТЕРАТА-юга…
- *ЮДШИШТХИРА* - , «процарствовал» лишь 36 лет, после победы (Махабхарата) в конце ДВАПАРА-юги…
- ЭТИ примеры – НЕ подходят для – КАЛИ-юги!.. 
Да. Так вот я далеко не Прабхупада, но…, «заявил бы» что-то примерно - тоже самое. 
Однако… для подобных вещей, нужны… как минимум СИЛЬНЫЕ СИДХИ (сверхспособности, свервозможности); а их, просто так… и кому не попадя «не дают»… Не даёт БОГ… - нет достойных...  
…А, «решать» многие проблемы «этой жизни», на уровне ЦАРЯ, хотя бы одной страны…, методами и уровнями «возможностей» «Кали-южан» (деньги, власть на основе денег… - тантрическо-янтрическими методами)…, мягко говоря (!!) – малоэффективно!.., что и показывает постоянно (!!) ближайшая история..., по всему миру, а не лишь в отдельно взятых странах. Нужны – мощные СИДХИ (ЦАРЮ Мира…)!.. Но, СИДХИ, просто так… БОГОМ – не даются…  

_…И… - многим-многим-многи-и-и-и-и-м душам, ещё «пыхтеть и пыхтеть» (427000 лет)… в ВЕК КАЛИ…    _

----------


## Юрий Анатольевич

> *Кстати, что думают об этом сами – индийцы, как народ страны Индии?, не знаю…*


В "золотое вкрапление" верят только члены Гаудия-сампрадайи, все остальные не верят.

----------


## Александр "NИ"

Да-а… Вот это вот «сильный» аргумент:



> В "золотое вкрапление" верят только члены Гаудия-сампрадайи, все остальные не верят.


 :vanca calpa: 
Не в пользу «розовых мечтаний»… 
А вообще же, чем дальше от источника, оказывается какая либо информация, тем больше появляется шансов ею манипулировать. 
В виде примера, можно «поиграть» с этим; ну, для наглядности… 
Вот:



> 26 ноября 1976 года
> Записная книжка практически не используется, в ней только записана пара адресов. Но сегодня мне было нужно найти запись, сделанную Его Божественной Милостью 27 июня, когда мы были в Нью-Вриндаване. Из содержания этой записи было видно, что он мечтает создать в Индии управляемое монархом правительство в сознании Кришны, которое бы возглавила Индира Ганди и ее сын Санджая, хотя нам он никогда об этом не говорил. Есть поистине интересные моменты, на которые стоит обращать внимание. Некоторые записи трудно различить, однако ясно, что имеется в виду.


Знаете… Да простят меня все вайшнавы-кришнаиты… Ни в коей мере не имею желанием нарушать чью-то веру или проверять её на прочность…
 :vanca calpa:  
...Но вот, знаете, ведь, о Прабхупаде, можно ведь заявить и нечто такое: - «*Был нанят правительством США*». Почему бы не предположить такую мысль? Кто проверить может?! И уж особенно «задним числом». 
Ну-у, скажем, некий сын (или дочь), высокопоставленного члена правительства США, «подсел» на ЛСД или «с головой» ушёл в движение ХИППИ («мода», «свежее веянье» молодёжи 1960-70 годов в США, что включало одновременно в себя и то и другое)… И вот, этот высокопоставленный член правительства США, дабы «спасти и отвлечь», своё чадо от таких «увлечений» - нанимает - …«экзотического» человека из Индии – Прабхупаду…
Думаю, что ни для кого не секрет, что – «правительственные дела», находятся под таким замком (!)…, грифом – СЕКРЕТНО (!), что…, как то особо это и в рассуждениях не нуждается. 
Насколько знаю…, Прабхупада, был, далеко ведь не бедный человек. С хорошей, обеспеченной семьи… 
И вот, говорят, что якобы он приехал в США с «грошом» в кармане. Ну-у-у… - покажите мне реального свидетеля этих событий!.. 
Повторю эту мысль: - «ЗАДНИМ ЧИСЛОМ» (!!!), можно «конструировать» какие угодно «модели»… - *кто проверит ПОДЛИННОСТЬ?!*.. 
Например, реальных людей-свидетелей того, что говорил и как жил ЛЕНИН… А если бы у ЛЕНИНА (впрочем, подобные люди, выбираются как «лица-марионетки», а не реальные творцы событий) ничего не получилось, с Великой Октябрьской, то о нём и вообще бы никто не вспомнил бы. А если что-то – получается …и набирает МАССОВЫЙ характер – «подредактировать» прошлое, под «нужный вариант», для правящих людей, не составляет труда. Согласны? И, даже не только «подредактировать», а «выдвинуть» - именно – в нужном свете!.. 
*_чем дальше от источника, оказывается какая либо информация, тем больше появляется шансов ею манипулировать._* - кому?! – тому кому это надо и кому это интересно.
Поэтому, даже если эта версия - правда, что Прабхупада приехал в США с «грошом» в кармане (к тому же был пожилой человек, сколько ему там было нужно?..; к тому же – «наниматель», вероятно и не предполагал, что это наберёт опр. обороты; хотя «такие люди» - предполагают… и заранее, многое предполагают), откуда нам знать о его поддержке (и финансовой в том числе) из более «скрытых источников»? ...Например, того же – высокопоставленного члена правительства США, который его и нанял… - КТО проверить может?!... А когда, подобный человек (и его ближайшее окружение) уже уходит из этого мира (умирает), то тем более можно манипулировать информацией ещё пуще! – т.е. – буквально (!!!) – лепить ту информацию, которая – «выгодна»…, в определённых кругах, согласно массовости «продвинутого явления». – Ведь по сути это и есть ОБРАЗЕЦ «жизни» - в Кали-югу… 

А так же, может быть и ещё один вариант. 

В фильме («Слуга народа»), в числе прочих, был сюжет:

*Народ забастовал. «Приняли решение» - запустить в СМИ (в газетах, ТВ) идею о падении метеорита. И что якобы, всё…, готовьтесь. Метеорит снесёт всю планету. И… - забастовки – вмиг закончились.*

Одна из «красивых» манипуляций. Не правда ли?

И… такие люди (в частности Прабхупада) и события (в частности «зарождение» ISKCON, для «расслабившейся» и утратившей интерес к технологическою раю, некоторой части молодёжи США в 1960-70-х), вполне, могут «проходить» по варианту – Психолог(и) для масс. Ибо если одним человеком, управлять довольно легко (в общей сотканности того или иного вида матрицы, как всеобщей системы жизни на точку времени), в том числе и доктором – психолог, ...то для масс людей, нужны и массовые психологи… Типа, всякие «отвлекающие манёвры»… 
Уже, конечно же «затрагивал» подобные мысли и темы… 



> Мда-а-а… В 1997-98 годах, народу было в храме!.. - море. -) Не зря говориться, чем хуже живётся народу в стране, тем это, лучшая почва для всевозможных духовных течений.
> 
> Да-а-а… народ «фанател» от этого «нового» всего. Христианские церкви (новейшие), тоже…, «благоденствовали» и были переполнены. Народ – потянулся к… БОГУ… Часто так, когда плохо, то вспоминаем о Боге…
> 
> Да-а-а… Народу, заметно поубавилось (в сравнении с 1997-98 годами). -) Стали лучше жить! -)…


И, не раз… 

*К чему я обо всём об этом, и в этот раз? Да всё к тому же – интересует ИСТИНА. И, очень желательно – в ЕЁ «чистом виде», насколько лишь это возможно…* 

И, вот… с Кали-югой, я лично – согласен; Век раздоров…  А более благодатные эпохи…, это, конечно, всё – идеи… Ещё их, часто, называют – утопическими. Но они… так вдохновляют!...  Ибо всякая душа, стремиться к – счастью... 

И, из вот, подобной, ближайшей логики, куда «логичнее» предположить, что нынешний Век, это… - «МИР» - ШИВЫ, а не ВИШНУ (в облике-АВТАРЕ – Кришне). А – Калка-АВАТАР, говорят, «придёт» лишь в конце Кали-юги… А это… ого-го ещё сколько времени!..., если, опять-таки – принять НА ВЕРУ, такие цифры, как 432000 лет людей – Век Кали.  

Да, вот, в Библии, тоже упоминается об этом: «И будет свергнут Сатана на 1000 лет», после «первого воскрешения». Но через 1000 лет, Он, вновь вступит в свои права, и ещё с большей силой; до «второго», окончательного «воскрешения».

Чем не те же самые идеи?! Идеи «Золотого Вкрапления» в Век Кали…, где «второе воскрешение», это, собственно наступление – Века Сатья-юга… 

Только в Библии, об этом вообще никаких дат нет!.. Лишь сказано: «Никому не ведомы эти времена, кроме самого Бога». 

Если же рассматривать, эти идеи «под прицелом» членов Гаудия-сампрадайи, то… - «Золотое Вкрапление», якобы начавшееся ~500 лет тому назад, во многом резонирует с «веком» «технической революции (в мировом масштабе)»…, и после средневековой «оттепели» (если, опять-таки – ВЕРИТЬ – официальной истории европейского образца). Но где ИСТИНА в данный вопросах, на самом деле?!... Кто ж знает… 

Если по-Библейскому варианту, то… - «число Зверя» 666 (где после этого, якобы «придёт Мессия-Христос), это… за, например 20-й век, могло уже десятки раз, быть – ЧЕМ УГОДНО!.., начиная от фашистско-нацистских «штрих-кодов» в концлагерях и заканчивая современными (индикационными кодами) био-паспортами.  

Если же, по всеобще-Ведическому (информации в «открытом виде», доступной для масс) варианту, то, от времени ухода Кришны, чуть более 5000 лет тому назад, лишь началась Кали-юга… И… до «событий» - Калка-Аватара (прообраза Мессии-Христа или «Ангела на Белом коне»), ещё…, пардон, повторюсь – «пыхтеть и пыхтеть» (400000 лет!..., если не вдаваться в такие «мелочи» как остатки-десятки +27000 лет). 

Так что – в каком «периоде мы сейчас живёт»?…, довольно смутная картина. Хотя с Кали-югой (как неким глобальным явлением), можно согласиться, практически без рассуждений. Ибо, ни в мировом масштабе, ни в отдельно взятой стране совр. мира – не живут по «шаблонам» «идеализированного вида» Ведической культуры. Общество совр. Земли, в общем то, живёт – ХАОТИЧНО… Не соблюдая, например правил жизни – Брамин, Кшатрий, Вайшья, Шудра. Да и говориться, что Век Кали, это – ВЕК шудр и ещё более низких. И… - логичным выглядит, то, что все мы здесь, в совр. мире, «дети» – ШИВЫ!...

----------


## Александр "NИ"

Часть сегодняшнего своего выходного дня, потратил на дальнейший просмотр фильма. Сегодня, «захватив» уже 13 серию, второго сезона.  



> Все если не большинство фильмов с недавнего времени стали платными. Остались лишь трейлеры


 У нас, ещё пока Слава Богу, с этим всё проще. Стандартная ежемесячная оплата трафика интернета, и, смотри пожалуйста, любые фильмы «бесплатно» (в составе суммы оплачиваемого ежемесячного трафика интернета, у нас, дома, в частности – безлимит). Ну, если и не все, то, во всяком случае Ютуб, в «открытом» доступе. Кстати о фильмах… - в интернете – море!!!, дешёвого ширпотреба, не несущего ни идеи ни смысла.  
Да. Всё же, подчеркну это ещё раз – талантливый фильм. Ребята, создавшие этот фильм, действительно, на мой взгляд, весьма талантливы. «Снимаю перед ними шляпу». Как то не думал, когда впервые услышал о фильме, в 2015-16 году, что он окажется настолько «хорошим».  :smilies:  

Да. По прежнему «скажу», что к политике, я относился всегда, ну, как минимум нейтрально. Как максимум – негативно. Во всяком случае, к «политике Украины». И, хотя, как бы «личного ума», вполне хватало, чтобы понимать, что всё что происходит, происходит не просто так, тем не менее, за ширму детализации этого «всего»…, никогда не заглядывал… Не был ни на каких «Майданах» и тому подобному (пусть меня некоторые и назовут «несознательным» гражданином страны); понимая, что это просто управление массами «сверху», как и всякие «новости» ТВ, и вообще СМИ. И, если, скажем, многие знакомые мои (нашей семьи), не раз «подсаживались» на очередные «уловки-ПА» (танцев политиков), провозглашающийся с трибун и через СМИ, то я на это «никогда не вёлся». Слава Богу, Бог мне дал…, как бы – свою голову на плечах, и, без понимания всех тонкостей и деталей… Поэтому в «разряд» «сознания масс», никогда не входил (где уровень сознание массы, не превышает уровень сознания ребёнка). И, когда иной раз, пытался объяснить своим близким и знакомым, подобные идеи… - что всё «устраиваться» - сверху, меня, мало кто слушал. А за все, так называемые «годы независимости Украины», таких моментов, в Украине, было – много… 
Ну например, вот, из «последних событий»…
«Наши», начали готовиться к очередному «Майдану»… И, вот, чисто на гипотетическом уровне, если бы я бы президентом России, сделал бы то же самое! В стиле: - Ах, таки до Вас, «хохлятские политики», не доходит, что это уже перебор (очередной «Майдан»). ОК. Заберём у Вас Крым. Как бы, по-поубавим ваш пыл; переведём ваше внимание на «другие проблемы»… И, тогда, лично я был – «ЗА» - действия именно президента России. И это я пишу, отнюдь не потому, что я на российском сайте… Да, собственно – фактически все сайты – российские. Так же не пишу это в виде некой «лести»… или чего то подобного. Просто – это – здраво!, разумно! Но, если бы я тогда нечто подобное говорил своим близким и знакомым, то, как минимум был бы «не правильно» истолкован. Бо тут усі крычалы (кричали), что у нас Россия забрала Крым (а я себе тогда думал – и Слава Богу!)… Потом начались «темы» - российские агрессоры… Словом – и «понеслось»…, разжигание массового мнения…, в данном направлении. КЕМ? У кого во власти СМИ?.. И, я, это давным-давно понимал!.., и меня даже удивляло, почему этого не понимают (или не хотят понимать), многие другие… Но…; ведь, массы людей, вполне «простые люди»… к тому же, увы, многие «без своих мозгов» в голове…  
…Так это, я, простой гражданин страны и совершенно не посвящён!.. А там, кто знает? Даже, придерживаюсь такой мысли, что политическая элита России, тогда – «спасла» нас!, от ещё более тяжких бед. И, возможно обошлось всё это… лишь «малой кровью»…  Ведь, не известно (простым смертным), что было в «планах» очередного (да сколько ж было можно уже!!) «Майдана»… + разные другие «тонкости», например связанные с оборонкой…, где президент России, «защитил» так же и – граждан России!.., пока тут «некоторые» (многие «выходцы» из «обиженного запада Украины» *націоналісты…*, имевших «зуб» ещё с детских лет на СССР) никак не могли «нажраться»… и «поделить территории»… и сферы влияния. 

Поэтому, политика, эта… - грязь, «клоака», меня лично, никогда не привлекала…, как «повод к умственным измышлениям»…        
 …Меня по жизни, всегда интересовали «другие темы»… Темы – духовного направления, в «стиле» Гьяна-йога. Потому, сам факт этого фильма (его создание, существование и возможность посмотреть), что называться «приоткрыли» мне глаза, на то, …как всё …происходит…, в более детализированном виде. Спасибо ребятам за этот фильм, ещё раз; с удовольствием смотрю… + юмор – супер. 
…Хм…  :smilies: , этот фильм, даже можно назвать, «маленькой Махабхаратой»…, в «миниатюре», страны – Украина…  
Кстати, именно в фильме-сериале – Махабхарата (2013 года), как раз и «показана»… «схематическая политика», уже начавшая тогда ещё, приобретать Кали-южный оттенок; дядюшка Шакуни (хотя началось всё, по ПЛАНУ БОГА, ещё на небесах, с… БХИШМЫ, так его звали в этом мире)…, не без помощи всех остальных «негативных» персонажей, «замутил»… - исключительно Кали-южную схему политики, что и привело ко «всемирной», тогда, войне – Махабхарата, об этом и повествует (судя по сериалу; книгу, не читал, кроме общеизвестной части - Бхагават-гиты). И, по подобному «образцу», политики, уже «живут»…, как минимум на протяжении 5000 лет.  

Потому, как не крути…, всё же, темы политики, относятся – к «духовной жизни»; но в том смысле – как «не нужно»… Но… Век Кали. И, наверное ничего с этим не поделать. 

Ну… Думаю, не нужно быть «великим» пророком…, чтобы «понять», что, всё-таки, скорей всего… Да какой там?! - наверняка (!), «герой фильма», стал реальным президентом Украины, совсем НЕ просто так. «За ним», естественно (!), стоят какие то «Силы»… - реальные власть имущие, богатейшие люди. Вопрос, пока «открыт» (для простых, непосвящённых смертных) в другом – что это за люди, и что им нужно? Понятное дело, что – власть. Ибо, когда «удовлетворены», немерено (!), аппетиты в деньгах (с их возможностями), интересуют «другие материи» - ВЛАСТЬ. И я, чего то очень сомневаюсь, что подобные люди, интересуются – кришнаизмом-вайшнаизмом… Кришной. Ведическими моделями жизни. Очень я в этом сомневаюсь. Единственное на что есть надежда, так это на то, что те люди… - «очень сытые»; а сытый, уже может посмотреть и в небо, на звёзды… Т.е., задуматься о более «возвышенных вещах»… Но, при этом, «жить» «в подобной системе», они уже настолько привыкают, что…, просто «не видят» иных моделей жизни. 
Потому, пока, обо всём этом (простым смертным), можно только гадать… Возможно, «кому-то» (или можно с больших – Кому-то), «захотелось» интегрировать Украину, в «систему» - ЕВРОПА, так сказать «сбалансировать» Украину с общеевропейскими моделями жизни. И, для этого «Кого-то», это может быть, вполне выгодным предприятием…
…В общем же, много есть «ходов» в политике. Много. Где «цель», «оправдывает средства». Только вот – цель… Цель, на протяжении, как минимум последних 5000 лет, в сущности – одна и та же: - желание ВЛАСТИ. И, УВЫ, эта цель, не направляется и вовсе, на – СЛУЖЕНИЕ БОГУ…, и признания ЕГО ВЛАСТИ – ГЛАВЕНСТВУЮЩЕЙ. 
И… если Украину, «впишут» в Европу (уже – реально, что называться «со всеми потрохами»), то, пожалуй, этому можно порадоваться…, «радостью» дикарей, попавших в относительно развитое общество. Ибо, в Европе, примерно «так жили», как «живёт Украина» сейчас, наверное, уже лет 100 тому назад (утрирую). И, если случится так, то и «сознание масс», будет постепенно выходить на соответствующий уровень, и это, наверное, не плохо.
Если же, этот «Кто-то» (заинтересованные, власть имущие, богатейшие люди) российское направление, то, и это не плохо, ибо – «сроднимся»…, с исконно нашими общеславянскими истоками…, ну а «западэнцы» (и среди них есть тоже не мало хороших людей, я таких, знал лично), возможно «отделяться» - к Венгрии…, как пример. Они, как то, всегда принадлежали, «ближе» к – той «стороне»…, хотя тоже – славянской. 
Не знаю, как в современной России… Родственников у меня там нет… В том смысле, чтобы поддерживать реальный контакт. И, повторюсь, мало интересуюсь политикой. Но, если в ближайших планах «элиты России», есть хоть какой-то намёк на – Ведическую модель общества, то, лишь можно порадоваться.
Всегда и при любой власти, есть «довольные» и «не довольные». Это нормально. Но когда власть исключительно демоническая, вряд ли можно ожидать правильных направлений к – счастью, как одного человека, так и общества в целом. Ведь, идея не в том, согласитесь, чтобы было – «больше, выше, дальше» (больше разных продуктов, техн. игрушек и т.п.) … - эта модель, уже устаревает «морально»!.. – это не является целью и достижением, во всяком случае, сейчас в 21 веке. Это было – актуально, по своему, в «век технической революции и прогресса (17-20 века)». И – цель эта – достигнута. А вот – дальше… А – дальше – нужно «проецировать» в жизнь и идеи иного порядка…, счастье – иного уровня. И, если есть такие политики, которые это не только понимают, но и пытаются делать реальные шаги в этом направлении…, то…, опять-таки, можно лишь порадоваться. И, не на столько уж принципиально, Европа это или Россия или США… Это уже, как бы – вторично. Первично – «вывести людей» - на иной уровень понимания и восприятия, понятия – счастье. Т.е., «не в деньгах счастье»…, не в машине не в квартире не в разных тысячах-тысяч не нужных на самом деле вещей (на что работают тысячи людей и производств). Оглянитесь. Это всё уже есть в… - переизбытке! Поэтому, нужно «качественно новое» восприятие – счастья… И, если есть такие политики и супер-богатые люди, которые понимают это, то… То…, вполне возможно, в реальной реализации – «Золотое Вкрапление» в Веке Кали. 
А пока будем «ездить на старых санях»… - ничего не измениться. Иметься в виду – принципиально, ничего. 

А фильм… классный.

----------

